# Fantastica tad eating Repashy Soilent Green



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

It happens every time I feed. The moment the food (Repashy Soilent Green in this case) hits the bottom, the tad goes to town. There is rarely any left after an overnight. I never elicited a feeding response like this when I used tad bites.

Fant tad feeding - YouTube


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool video, thanks for sharing


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I always get a good feed response from the soilent green


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to pick up some Soilent green, thanks for posting!


----------

